# 36 hawthorne seat post



## spoker (Apr 16, 2020)

how to remove seat post from a 36/37 hawthorne silver/aluminum frame?i dont see a clamp bolt


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 16, 2020)

Pretty sure those are a quill seatpost. Similar to a handlebar stem. Loosen the through bolt and tap down with a rubber mallet.


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 16, 2020)

It should have a quilled seat post. It’s going to look like this.


----------



## spoker (Apr 16, 2020)

STRADALITE said:


> It should have a quilled seat post. If you remove the seat you will see a bolt head. Loosen that to remove the post.
> 
> View attachment 1175461



kool! thanks my first silver king!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 25, 2020)

Hola hi! Mine SK have the same system that the other fellow caber mentioned! The quill seat post works as same as the handlebar post! Loose the seat then loose the top bolt!! Recommend use PB blaster/ WD40 before trying! To prevent damage!! Good luck


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 26, 2020)

I've had a couple of stuck handlebar stems lately and I've found that I can usually get the wedge out by taking the stem out rethreading the bolt back into the wedge. Then I put a body puller slide hammer on the head of the bolt and give it a couple of good shocks with the hammer and the wedge breaks loose and slides out.  Use a brass brush wheel on grinder motor and brush the wedge till all the rust is gone.  Same method for getting rust off a seat post.  Breaking the rust bond on a seat post can be overcome with my 18" pipe wrench.  

If you can get the top part of the post out of the seat tube, you might be able to retread the bolt  into the wedge and figure out a way to apply some quick shock force to it and break it the post loose.  Steady pressure doesn't work, it needs to be shocked loose.


----------

